# Granite Gear, Mystery Ranch Rucks, and 70M of new rope!



## Brill (Oct 22, 2016)

Everything must go!!!

Brown Granite Gear Chief $400 (obo)
(mine is BROWN and not/not MC)
Chief Patrol - MultiCam

Brown Mystery Ranch SATL Assault Pack $350 (obo)
SATL Assault Ruck | Mystery Ranch Backpacks

Brown Mystery Ranch Tactiplane $500 (ob0)
(MR doesn't have this online anymore)
Mystery Ranch Tactiplane | Mystery Ranch | Varuste.net

NEW!!! 70M of 10.5mm climbing rope $200 (obo)
New England Ropes 3415-05-00230 Maxim Apex 10.5Mm X 70M Dry
made in 2007
New England Ropes 3415-05-00230 Maxim Apex 10.5Mm X 70M Dry Amythyst

Petzl Corax harness $50
CORAX - Harnesses |  Petzl

Petzl Reverso $20

La Sportiva Nuptse climbing boots size 43 $250
(just a tad too small and I wear a size 10 in street shoes and 10.5 running)
La Sportiva - Nuptse Mountaineering Boot  | Outdoor Gear Exchange


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 22, 2016)

Interested in the rope and GG.


----------



## Brill (Oct 22, 2016)

Scubadew said:


> Interested in the rope and GG.



Let's work on a package deal!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 22, 2016)

@lindy you are starting to worry me.....first the gun case now the packs!!!


----------



## Brill (Oct 22, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> @lindy you are starting to worry me.....first the gun case now the packs!!!



Gotta get rid of it before HRC comes for them!!!


----------

